# WTB: SR20VE in So CA



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

please if any of you guys with a SR20VE in cali know were i can pick one of these up and aplace to install, that would be great, please let me know, I am desperate, thanks!!


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

I am not in Cali but I can get you one. All you have to do is find a place that will install it and I will ship the motor there.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Don't let the low post count on nissanforums fool you, Andreas is one of the most reputable, if not the most, sellers of anything for the B13/B14/15 chassis. But don't just believe me, see this post:

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=15755

Says it all, so I don't have to


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

> I am a car idiot, so do not ask me any questions, you most likely will get the wrong answer.


Lol, the user names definetely match


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

How far up is Camarillo because I know sr20development here in San Diego could install for you but there may be something closer to you.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

installing the sr20ve engine is just as difficult as a De right?.. if not more difficult.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *installing the sr20ve engine is just as difficult as a De right?.. if not more difficult. *


A VE swap mirrors the DE swap with the addition of wiring up the VVL solenoids. One swap is no harder than the other. And as far as Andreas's rep goes, he's the one that got my VE motor. Very good guy with a ton of Nissan knowledge. If I lived remotely close to Florida, he'd be the one building my cars.


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

The VE swap will require more custom fabrication than the DE swap. There are some little things that need to be done on the VE, that don't on the DE. The VE does eliminate all of the EGR equipment, so that makes vacuum line routing a bit easier (Unless you don't want to throw a code, then you have to add it back in). 
The VVL soleniod wiring is probably the trickiest part (depending on your setup), but it's not too terribly difficult if you have a basic knowledge of electronics. The distributor modification isn't too difficult, neither is the different coolant hoses, just take some time.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

sr20forum.com...all you need. and...andreas is the MAN!

ps...i think his sig was supposed to be sarcastic...if your not being sarcastic...hehe...

he's fast, knowledgable and reliable. every single problem with him has been fixed fast! he's an honest guy. i got a different product than i was expecting, but i dont wanna hassle him cuz he's a good guy. so im happy with what i got...it wasnt his fauly anyway...other forum members gave me the wrong impression! owell...ANDREAS IS THE MAN!!


----------

